# Dog Food



## kdaw68 (Nov 25, 2009)

I'm looking for a good food for our dogs that isn't gonna kill our pocketbook.  One of our dogs is 11 and the other is 7 months.  The vet told us to put him on an adult food because he is growing so fast.  We would like to be able to find a food that both dogs can eat and get what they need out of it.  

Thanks in advance for any help

Kevin


----------



## crbrumbelow (Nov 25, 2009)

If you can find it down that way try Premium Gold by Faithway feeds.  Its a 26% protein, 18% fat no rice meal (one of the main causes of loose stool) and no soybean ('nother big cause of loose stool and smell).  I have been feeding it for months now with good results.


----------



## waterdogs (Nov 26, 2009)

Black gold............................................


----------



## crbrumbelow (Nov 26, 2009)

Oh yeah and Premium gold around here is only 21 bucks a 50 lb. bag.


----------



## kdaw68 (Nov 26, 2009)

Which blend of Black Gold do you guys use?  Which blend of Black Gold would be good for a mature dog and a growing one?


----------



## Ga. Black Gold (Nov 26, 2009)

Plantation or the High Energy.  If those are not available, tell them to get it and go with the Black Bag until they get it.  Start out for the first 3 days feeding half as much as you are now and then increase in small amounts.  Watch the dogs bowel movements.  When changing foods, it will upset their stomach.  By cutting it in half, we eliminate some of that.  Then slowly increase it until the bowels become a little loose.  Then go back to the previous days amount.  I want you to be able to hit it with a golf club.  If you cannot, you are over feeding.  PM me if you have more questions.


----------



## CFGD (Nov 26, 2009)

i use black gold in the black bag year round simply cause i dont wanna keep changing every few months.i love it and the dogs go CRAZY for it,unlike any food ive ever fed..only thing is i gotta drive like 30 miles to buy it.but its worth it,i only pay24 for a 50 lb bag


----------



## kdaw68 (Nov 28, 2009)

I looked around and there aren't any dealers Black Gold convenient to the Valdosta area.  A friend uses Southern States.  I compared them via the internet the best I could and they seem to be about the same.  The Black Gold is cheaper.

Kevin


----------



## Lowjack (Nov 28, 2009)

STOP! The Correct dosage of Ivomec is not 1cc per 10 Lbs but
 Ivomec 1% solution - 1/10 cc per 10 lbs. of dog weight , giving a dog 10CC of Ivomec is death or liver damage.


----------



## Ga. Black Gold (Nov 28, 2009)

Do not judge a book by it's cover.  If you look at Old Roy, Hi-Tek, Pro-Plan, Black Gold, etc., and compare the ingredients, most will say that they all have about the same ingredients, just arranged a little different.  Law requires those ingredients to be listed, but what makes a dog food either good, bad, or great is the GRADE of those ingredients.  Law does not require the grade to be listed.  BG wishes they did.  If they did, many dog food company's would be out of business.  There are BG dealers in Lakeland and Moultrie, Ga., Greenville and Jasper, Fla.  Good luck!


----------



## Strych9 (Nov 28, 2009)

Lowjack said:


> STOP! The Correct dosage of Ivomec is not 1cc per 10 Lbs but
> Ivomec 1% solution - 1/10 cc per 10 lbs. of dog weight , giving a dog 10CC of Ivomec is death or liver damage.









ps...I'm feeding black gold too.


----------



## Jay Bee (Nov 28, 2009)

I used Purina for years, price kept going up. Tried several other brands and settled on Publix feed, dogs do well on it and they have a small stool. I feed the same amount as I did with Purina. I'm feeding 4 Britts.   JB


----------



## crbrumbelow (Nov 30, 2009)

Alright.  I am giving black gold a try.  I found it nearby and not but a couple bucks more for the black bag than what I am paying for what I normally feed.  



We will see.


----------



## K9SAR (Dec 1, 2009)

I can't feed Black Gold because one of our dogs has an allergy to corn  and I'm not a fan of ingredients like "meat meal" or "chicken by-product meal."


----------



## Silent_Assassin (Dec 1, 2009)

caliber dog food for my 20 dogs lol


----------



## hoochfisher (Dec 3, 2009)

petsmart's authority brand is doing very well for my dogs.


----------



## southernthunder (Dec 3, 2009)

Pro Plan Performance All Age. It cost more per bag but you feed less daily so the cost per dog is still about the same as with the cheaper foods. Most of my dogs get 3 cups per day and with some of the cheaper foods it requires up to 7 cups per day. So if you are paying $40 for pro plan or $20 for the junk  the cost per day is the same. Just like everything else, you get what you pay for.


----------



## Ruger#3 (Dec 3, 2009)

southernthunder said:


> Pro Plan Performance All Age. It cost more per bag but you feed less daily so the cost per dog is still about the same as with the cheaper foods. Most of my dogs get 3 cups per day and with some of the cheaper foods it requires up to 7 cups per day. So if you are paying $40 for pro plan or $20 for the junk  the cost per day is the same. Just like everything else, you get what you pay for.



You nailed it!!!

I feed Black Gold black bag. Yep it hurts to see the cost at the checkout counter. However, the amount I feed has decreased substantially and the dogs are doing good.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Dec 3, 2009)

im now feeding black gold in the black bag and my dogs love it,  their coats look great and TONS of energy.  i only feed them 3 cups and it last a while for ours 3 dogs


----------



## Fast_Money (Dec 3, 2009)

Black Gold! It hurts at the cashier, but the dogs love it. My buddy and I run 17 head of deer walkers....when we go hunt with people we don't normally hunt with, they ask us, "what do you feed those dogs? They out drive mine like I've never seen!" If you can afford it, BG is hard to beat.


----------



## quackwacker (Dec 5, 2009)

BG!


----------



## Brian Groce (Dec 6, 2009)

BLACK & GOLD   Black Bag


----------



## swamp-indian (Dec 8, 2009)

try old yeller from kroger 13.00per 50#dogs love it


----------



## amstaff (Dec 8, 2009)

We have been feeding Plantation.....red.....I switched from a high dollar food to this for affordability.....I show dogs professionally and I am maintaining coats and muscle and the amstaffs look awesome....no drop off in weight or lack of luster in coat quality.  It is 22$ for 50#.....I was feeding Royal canin....which I loved but 45$for 35#s for 7 dogs was too much......good luck


----------



## whitworth (Dec 8, 2009)

*It seems*

even in this recession, if the owner doesn't buy the most expensive, the  very best, they've just sent the dog to the gulag and "thin soup" rations.


----------



## PREACHER MAN (Dec 18, 2009)

Diamond dog food for me and mine !


----------



## bigbuckgal (Dec 18, 2009)

We feed our hog dogs Showtime 27/20....does great!   Make sure that whatever you are buying is meat based....easy to tell... look at the ingredients....if the first ingredient is corn then stay away, to many fillers...if the first ingredient is chicken, beef, etc it is meat based.  You can feed a dog less of a high pro good dog food and he will get more out of it than feeding him twice the amount of a cheaper brand.


----------



## ninetyatews6 (Dec 18, 2009)

I have to agree with the black gold food replies. My dogs absolutely love that black bag. There is no other food that they eat so fast and like as much. I dont know what it is about it but they are really healthy and look good. The pic in my signature is old. Ill have a new one up there after Christmas.


----------



## Southern_Gent (Dec 19, 2009)

kdaw68 said:


> I looked around and there aren't any dealers Black Gold convenient to the Valdosta area.  A friend uses Southern States.  I compared them via the internet the best I could and they seem to be about the same.  The Black Gold is cheaper.
> 
> Kevin



They sell it in Thomasville @ Golden Brothers Feed. Or they did.


----------



## deer slayer 82 (Dec 22, 2009)

I use Showtime. $25/ 50 lbs


----------



## ArmyTaco (Dec 24, 2009)

Diamond All Natural Chicken and Rice for our 2 blues. Works well. I feed 2 cups a day to our female and when I get the male where I want him it will be about 4 cups a day and he is 75lbs. I think its $26? a bag. Works well for me and doesnt have corn,wheat, or soy in it supposedly. For a pup I would try the Diamond Extreme Athlete. Its a little more but it does great. We used that when we first got our dog in the woods to help her get in shape. Great for a running dog.


----------



## shdybrady19 (Dec 24, 2009)

you never want to put a puppy on puppy food because they have growing proteins and they dont allow the pup to grow naturally.


----------



## lt kennels (Dec 26, 2009)

*dog food*

PRIDE is the best been hunting and training dogs for 30 years just dont get any better than this!


----------



## NEGA (Dec 27, 2009)

Black Gold only for me!


----------



## ejs1980 (Dec 27, 2009)

kdaw what did you go with? I've been wanting to give black gold a try but 30 miles is a long way to drive to pick up one bag of dog food. It's hard to believe you could live around Valdosta and have to drive to Lakeland or Greenville to pick something up. It seems like Black Gold would try to find a distributer in Valdosta.The only dealer I've known to ever sell it in Valdosta was priced right. They now carry showtime and claim they couldn't sell the Black Gold. Showtime is about the same price as black gold but is more expensive in Valdosta than Hahira or Quitman.


----------



## tmeigs37 (Dec 29, 2009)

Dog foods are listed in order by the ingredient that is the highest percentage.  Stay away from Corn bc its the #1 alergic reaction to dogs and is used just for a filler.  Also stay away from bi-product because its just the junk such as chicken bi-product is teh feathers feet etc. that is non digestive.  I use Blue Buffalo and I am and avid hunter with my dogs that also compete in Field trials and hunt test.


----------



## 91xjgawes (Dec 29, 2009)

I have good results with diamond...


----------

